# No, don't do it Skye!



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotta love white horses... :lol:

The final product:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

hahaha oh my!!!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't know that you had a dirt brown and white paint! lol


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

PaintedFury said:


> I didn't know that you had a dirt brown and white paint! lol


I didn't either! She could pass for a sorrel overo! :lol:

I got a good chuckle about how she came over to me when I was done wanting her ears rubbed as if I should be proud of what she just did!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL! That's exactly what Walka did yesterday _after_ I'd spent 40 minutes grooming him! Gotta love those light colored horses! :lol:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha. Too cute .


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks! Went to a tack sale last night, and everybody that I knew that is on my FB commented how much they loved the video and picture!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! She rolls with some force! ****!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:shock:



QHDragon said:


> thanks! Went to a tack sale last night, and everybody that I knew that is on my FB commented how much they loved the video and picture!


At the Kalamazoo County Fairgrounds?


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

What a sweetie and she was so happy to share with you!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> At the Kalamazoo County Fairgrounds?



Yep!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I so wanted to go to that but couldn't make it. Hopefully you got some good deals!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I so wanted to go to that but couldn't make it. Hopefully you got some good deals!


I came out pretty empty handed actually, but I didn't get to the sale until almost 8 o'clock so of course all of the good stuff was gone. I got a saddle pad to match my show shirt, and a t-shirt with a cute western pleasure decal on it. I also needed to get a show bridle, chaps, and a hat, but didn't find any of those. Didn't even come out with another schooling bridle which was on my list but not a real need.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww! Rolling horses are so cute. That's one thing you don't want happening right before a horse show.


----------

